# Izabel Goulart - walks the runway during Emilio Pucci Fall/Winter Fashion Show as Part of Milan Fashion Week 22.02.2014 x 14



## Q (25 Feb. 2014)

​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Feb. 2014)

Auch wenn sie in einem "Zelt" steckt ist Iza noch immer ziemlich rassig! 

:thx:


----------



## sahne (25 Feb. 2014)

danke für die wunderschöne iza


----------



## okidoki (25 Feb. 2014)

Wer braucht den schon einen BH? Also Izabel auf jeden Falle nicht


----------



## stuftuf (25 Feb. 2014)

da hat man gerne den Durchblick


----------



## bytecook (28 März 2014)

Danke für die Bilder von Frau G.!


----------



## veronicame (31 März 2014)

she looks beautiful, thank you very much


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

nice set of pics, thanks


----------

